# Buss Bar Question?



## curranelectric (Aug 7, 2007)

I got a cust. that has a old Zinsco 100amp main panel. His alum. buss bar is burnt. He got some copper one to replace them. Just woundering if there would be a problum with that. I always just install a new service.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

100 Amp replace, why waste the time and energy ESPICALLY ON ZINSCO.

Some things you repair others you trash IMO this one should be trashed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree. It's not worth the time, considering it's Zinsco.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

I know, your customer is impecunious. Just suggest replacing the panel. Your time must be worth something . . .
Most of us like to be helpful and polite, but this sounds like a walkaway project . . .


----------



## curranelectric (Aug 7, 2007)

I told him that he needs a new service installed. He said he can't aforded it and doesn't understand why the buss bar can't be replaced. I guess he already got new one. Just for my knowledge would replacing the alum buss bar with copper one cause any problums?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If the CB's are in acceptable condition replacing the AL bus with CU bus would be sort of an improvement.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The bus bars in Zinsco panels are known to be junk. I've seen a few of them and they look like they're made of really low quality aluminum. The Zinsco breakers are also known and proven to sometimes be faulty. I've read reports of 60A being pushed into a 15A breaker before it tripped. 

Personally, if it were me I'd let the homeowner be aware of this and support the information with reports of faulty Zinsco equiptment. I'd tell him that I would only work on his service if he let me replace it. If not than I'd respectfully decline and walk away. Better that than a fire down the road and him saying "Everything worked fine for years until Joe Schmoe from Sparkys Inc messed with the fuse box."

Just my opinion.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Some Zinsco's had copper buss bars. That might have been when GTE/Sylvania was making them. Me, personally, there's no way in the world I'd repair an ordinary Zinsco panel. Special equipment, like larger disconnects and swtich gear, are worthy of piece and part repair. A little panel; no way.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd walk if you can't change the panel. It's highly unlikely that the contact on the breakers hasn't been damaged if the buss burned. Installing the old breakers on a new buss, even if copper, will likely start the process again.

I make my donations to charity by doing (some) work for folks that can't really afford to have essential electrical work done. If this is REALLY the situation here you may consider something like this (deductable if you choose to, BTW). If the guy is just a tightwad (and many are) just give him the options and tell him to call if and when.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

That unclebill is kind'a smart.

Best Wishes


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MArc:

With the cost of after market large frame MCCBs often replacemnt of MDP IN THE LONG RUN is cheaper that buying a CB.

Did one a while back 600 MCCB the replacement CB was EXPENSIVE, I explained to the customer if another CB goes bad your at a lost compared to replacing with A NEW Square D I-Line...Sold


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> MArc:
> 
> With the cost of after market large frame MCCBs often replacemnt of MDP IN THE LONG RUN is cheaper that buying a CB.
> 
> Did one a while back 600 MCCB the replacement CB was EXPENSIVE, I explained to the customer if another CB goes bad your at a lost compared to replacing with A NEW Square D I-Line...Sold


I like it. Get your bigger MDP's stocked with breakers as a "kit" and it's like getting a bunch of free breakers. 

Curious to know what the former brand that you were dealing with in your example?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It was a Zinsco and the 600 amps were not GE or other brand as is sometimes the case these were labeled as Zinsco and looked like nothing I had seen relabeled.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Some Zinsco's had copper buss bars. That might have been when GTE/Sylvania was making them. Me, personally, there's no way in the world I'd repair an ordinary Zinsco panel. Special equipment, like larger disconnects and swtich gear, are worthy of piece and part repair. A little panel; no way.


I pulled a early 60's Zinsco 100A all in one and it had copper bus bars, the POS is still in the bone pile. Sylvania was just as much trash as it was under the Zinsco name.


----------

